# Best herp bargain?



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Juts won a strip heat mat, normally £15 for £6 on ebay.

I'm chuffed because when you have loads of snake, a lizard and 2 dogs to pay for things mount up.

So it got me wondering, whats the best bargain you've had? 

Has to be herp related.

I think dunelm mill fake plants, 6ft long and £3.60 each - saved me a fortune ! :lol2:


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

stealing


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not having much luck with herp related bargains, I seem to keep getting screwed over lol. Maybe I'll stick to buying new stuff :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

2 adult proven female tailess cresties from the local shop for £60 (for the pair not each)


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

a 35x6'' heat strip for £3


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

boromale2008 said:


> a 35x6'' heat strip for £3


now that is a bargin i can get all reptile supplies a trade price so i would say that would save me a few quid 

but £3 for a heat matt that is ace


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

picked up a "super pastel" royal for less than £300...


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Free plastic plants from pubs/schools/offices :gasp:

Apart from that ... any snake bought directly from a breeder (only one of my snakes was bought from a shop ... and she was more of a rescue) - £10 red-sided garter snake :2thumb: (not counting the two free snakes I got from a fellow breeder down south).


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Pregnant Sand Boa that I bought over Gumtree as male without viewing first : victory:
Although I suppose that might work against me as I ended up paying more to keep and rear the babies.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Pewter corn sold as Anery for £40 when value hits £100+


----------



## tracey (Jan 31, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> I think dunelm mill fake plants, 6ft long and £3.60 each


And i though i was the only one who knew about these.lol

Iv'e had many bargains over the years.
18+18+18in txoterra cube for free.
pair of cali kings with vivs and equipment free.
pair of bearded dragons(disabled) free with vivs & equipment.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

tracey said:


> And i though i was the only one who knew about these.lol
> 
> Iv'e had many bargains over the years.
> 18+18+18in txoterra cube for free.
> ...


I've only had the odd exo terra faurnarium free. Never reptiles!

No, there was a thread not long ago i started, they also do good wood in there for £1.99!

Dunelm mill all the way :no1: Ohh i got tubs for £2 as well not long ago


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

was given a jungle/jag carpet python and managed to pick up about 10 foot of cork bark for £25
not too bad for either! :2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

mine has to be the latest additoins to my leo collection
1.0 super snow
0.2 mack snow
1.0 mack snow balbino
0.2 engima
1.3 talbino
0.2 sunglow
1.2 blazing blizzard
0.2 hypo
0.2 patternless albino
0.2 murphys patternless

all for £400 :2thumb:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

adult four lined snake..free
5 ft corn..free
Kenyan sand boa,small viv,heat mat and couple of frozen mice £20
pair of adult Taiwanese beauty snakes £80


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

another bargin i have had last week 

2 06 male and female BCI who i will be breeding


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

fake yucca plant leaves at home sense that scanned up at 50p instead of £5
'ill just pop back and get the other' :whistling2:


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

female albino checkered garter, exo terra snake hide, 11'' by 11'' heat mat, cork bark for 34pounds....i thought it was a bargain anyways XD

shct and patternless leos, 3ft viv, java branch, 2 other 2ft logs, exo terra hides, habistat pulse stat, 11'' by 11'' heat mat, night glo light, normal bulb, 2 large plants, i hanging plant, cermamic heat bulb and ceramic bulb holder....all set -up for just 80pounds


----------



## steve200 (Jun 8, 2009)

07 female pastel royal for £70

08 male pastel for £50.

bloke didnt know what he was selling and who was i to tell him any different.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

2000x500 heat mat for 99p.
Well it's under floor heating but if you are clever like me you use it for a hatchling rack system. 


I've had a few reptiles foc due to rehoming but not taken on for gain or profit. 

Glass runners cheap cos I buy so many.
Stick on door handles for 10p each. 

100's of pounds worth of W/C Malawi cichlids from my local aquatics shop.
He has a clear out now and again when expecting new stock.


----------



## Georgeyboy! (Jun 11, 2009)

A bcc for 100 quid.


----------

